# Rubber Ducks!



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No joking please 

I am trying to find a company here that can make branded duckies. None of the local companies I have contacted have bothered to get back to me and, so far, only one of the British companies has bothered to get back to me.

Any ideas anyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> No joking please
> 
> I am trying to find a company here that can make branded duckies. None of the local companies I have contacted have bothered to get back to me and, so far, only one of the British companies has bothered to get back to me.
> 
> Any ideas anyone :fingerscrossed:


Silly question - but what are you going to use them for?
Reason I ask is that we had some when our son was young. We used to play with them in the bath and squirt water out of them.
Problem came at end of bath when a small amount of dirty bath water remained inside the ducks. This then festered until the next bath and got mixed with fresh bath water and then squirted in sons face!
This is major cause of belly upsets in young kids and should therefore be avoided.
I have not had time to look but i am sure if you google bath toys plus bacteria - i am sure something will be mentioned!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

*Fair Question*

They're going to be corporate, fun, giveaways


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

How many do you need? Our Oz office got around 200 of them off Ebay, used shop and ship to get them to Sydney from the USA and then just paid locally to have them branded and gift wrapped. It took some time but they looked adorable and the party guests loved them


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and If understand correctly they could've got them directly from the Chinese manufacturer but with Chinese new year etc it was not feasable. Easier to buy them from ebay, they are relatively cheap and come in packs of 10.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Like these ?

No idea as they are storage and I cannot look on the bottom of them to check.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

maybe contact Yas Waterworld?

They did a big charity duck thing at the tail end of last year. I'm sure they bought hundreds, if not thousands.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Silly question - but what are you going to use them for?
> Reason I ask is that we had some when our son was young. We used to play with them in the bath and squirt water out of them.
> Problem came at end of bath when a small amount of dirty bath water remained inside the ducks. This then festered until the next bath and got mixed with fresh bath water and then squirted in sons face!
> This is major cause of belly upsets in young kids and should therefore be avoided.
> ...


to be honest, things like that that give kids belly upsets are not a bad thing!

i grew up on a farm, regularly fell into cowpats etc. and being septic tank based, it was also a bleach-free household.
My brother and i both still have the constitution of an ox, and generally avoid the usual illnesses that do the rounds. The downside is we end up on duty when everyone else is sick, and never get a chance to go for the sympathy vote!
17 years in full time work. 1 sick day (and that was a hangover)

sorry - back on topic...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Rubber Ducky, you're the one. You make bath time a lot of fun. Rubber Ducky, I'm awfully fond of yooooooooooooooooou!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will be checking EBay and humming along with Tim


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll PM you the name of a company in Dubai that specialises in corporate giveaways among other things.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'll PM you the name of a company in Dubai that specialises in corporate giveaways among other things.


Thanks doll.


----------

